# Butterworms



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I can only find these on e-bay - 25 for a fiver. Why are they so expensive! Does anywhere else sell them as I feel like treating my leo and froggy.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I got some recently from livefood.co.uk for about the same price - but there were only 8 alive and I didn't count the dead ones but looked as if there were less than the 25 total there should have been. I should have contacted livefood as I'm sure they would have replaced but I've been busy. A very expensive treat.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I suppose deaths are inevitable though you should've contacted them! Anyway the price is far too high for something with such a short life span. I was hoping a reptile shop somewhere would sell them so I can at least check the quality of the animals before I bring them home.


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

We supply butterworms to the whole of the UK, and take our customer service very seriously.

If you want some and wish to ensure they arrive alive, visit us at

www.butterworms.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------



## froggsong (May 8, 2009)

I think they are so expensive because they are all imported from Chile (and irradiated to sterilize them before they leave the country, which makes me uncomfortable using them as a feeder). You can read a bit about it here: Breeding Butterworms - Chilecomadia moorei

I used to have a better source for that info, but can't seem to find the link. 

Do you folks have black soldier fly larvae in the UK? I'm very excited about this feeder, but it's hard to find. It has an even higher calcium content than the butterworms, is apparently highly palatable to herps of all sorts, and very easy to culture.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

butterworms said:


> We supply butterworms to the whole of the UK, and take our customer service very seriously.
> 
> If you want some and wish to ensure they arrive alive, visit us at
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I ordered some large ones from you and they were brilliant : victory:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

I put mine in the fridge, keeps them alive for a good couple of months


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

froggsong said:


> I think they are so expensive because they are all imported from Chile (and irradiated to sterilize them before they leave the country, which makes me uncomfortable using them as a feeder). You can read a bit about it here: Breeding Butterworms - Chilecomadia moorei
> 
> I used to have a better source for that info, but can't seem to find the link.


Thanks for the link. Learn something new every day in this hobby.


----------



## Stig (Jul 15, 2009)

If it aint white in colour Stig wont touch em...


----------

